# Cheap 21mm throw DA



## Paul.D

Following on from the cheap Argos DA thread found this and thought I would share it's currently out of stock but a new line so will come back into stock

http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597

Looks to be a bargain 5 year warranty too

Quick review now on page 4

Video review page 11


----------



## galamaa

Do you know, when it back?


----------



## Hufty

Looks pretty similar to cyc das 6 pro plus


----------



## chongo

Bloody hell, that's a bargain. A good starting point for someone new to machine polishing.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Keeping an eye out for this, at £70 it's worth a punt!


----------



## Pittsy

Hufty said:


> Looks pretty similar to cyc das 6 pro plus


I think the pro plus is a 15mm throw, but yes it does look very similar


----------



## Paul.D

I was going to pick one up just for wax application so thought I would share.

Will give them a call or email later to find out dates for supply


----------



## Cookies

Great find!!!! Keep us em posted lol. 

Cooks


----------



## fozzy

Just checked availability and

Jade: They should be back in stock online in around 10 days and they should be back in stock in Doncaster in around a week, is there anything else that I can do for you?

online chat


----------



## Hufty

Well whilst you are there Jade ............


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Hufty said:


> Well whilst you are there Jade ............


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paul.D

fozzy said:


> Just checked availability and
> 
> Jade: They should be back in stock online in around 10 days and they should be back in stock in Doncaster in around a week, is there anything else that I can do for you?
> 
> online chat


Looks the same for all stores I asked about Norwich and was given the same answer


----------



## nac34

Just bought one from Cardiff was only 2 in the store. Worth a go I thought


----------



## realist

Great find, need to get one:thumb:


----------



## Hufty

nac34 said:


> Just bought one from Cardiff was only 2 in the store. Worth a go I thought


How does it look, quality or cheap ?


----------



## nac34

Hufty said:


> How does it look, quality or cheap ?




















First impressions it appears to be a nice machine and wouldn't say it looks on the cheap side.

I Haven't used it yet so can't really comment on that side of it but did give it a spin and seems fairly quiet and smooth. Hopefully give it a test next weekend


----------



## chongo

My guess it is 15mm.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nac34 said:


> First impressions it appears to be a nice machine and wouldn't say it looks on the cheap side.
> 
> I Haven't used it yet so can't really comment on that side of it but did give it a spin and seems fairly quiet and smooth. Hopefully give it a test next weekend


Looks good! Can it accept 5.5" pads? Or is it 6.5" only?


----------



## fozzy

If you look on alibaba.com there are 1000's of variations on the large throw DA's ranging from $40 some have a minimum order number some don't but it's probably where all the generic detailing company branded polishers come from, this is just another version so should be as good as any of them.


----------



## chongo

5.5" pads .


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> 5.5" pads .


Result!


----------



## sm81

IMO it is 21mm throw.


----------



## Paul.D

Says 21mm throw on the box


----------



## giblet

So what's the consensus? Rebranded Das 6 Pro? I'm stripping my G220 down this week so I can sand the body as the rubber has gone off somehow and is all sticky and horrible to the touch. I might as well keep that for spot use and grab one of these for the rest of the work.


----------



## Hufty

It looks like a lot of the newer das pro plus models which seem to come in 15 or 21 throw versions, they usually retail for around £150 -160 so would be a proper good buy if the quality is up there. Need someone to give it a spin.


----------



## Bod42

Does anyone know if these are 21 or 15mm yet?

And remember the 21mm does come in that shape as well http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...on-polishing-machine-by-autobrite-direct.html


----------



## fatdazza

Bod42 said:


> Does anyone know if these are 21 or 15mm yet?
> 
> And remember the 21mm does come in that shape as well http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...on-polishing-machine-by-autobrite-direct.html


Says 21 on the website and 21 on the picture posted of the box :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

fatdazza said:


> Says 21 on the website and 21 on the picture posted of the box :thumb:


Pretty conclusive then lol.


----------



## Jantsu1

Give some info after testing...Going to buy one if not total crap...
Price is ridicilous with 5yr warranty...


----------



## Hufty

They will be £120 when back in stock :argie: especially if they have seen this thread.


----------



## IR655

Peeerfect, its in stock here in Sweden so I'll have to run into town and get one tomorrow!


----------



## Paul.D

Hufty said:


> They will be £120 when back in stock :argie: especially if they have seen this thread.


I think DW will clear them out within days


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Yes - just reserved mine in the leeds store - will be picking it up very shortly .
They now have 2 left in stock if you are looking to get one as alot of you are. :thumb:


----------



## shine247

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> Yes - just reserved mine in the leeds store - will be picking it up very shortly .
> They now have 2 left in stock if you are looking to get one as alot of you are. :thumb:


If you have a Nilfisk you could pick the under chassis nozzle up that has been there about a year for around a fiver.:lol:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

shine247 said:


> If you have a Nilfisk you could pick the under chassis nozzle up that has been there about a year for around a fiver.:lol:


no - nilfisk isn't in my arsenal i've got a karcher K7 :thumb:


----------



## shine247

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> no - nilfisk isn't in my arsenal i've got a karcher K7 :thumb:


Very nice too..

By the way, the new mitt is working well now it has been used a couple of times, very pleased with it. :thumb:

Keeps him happy too!


----------



## Paul.D

My local store is showing stock so will see if I can pick one up tomorrow


----------



## IR655

Picked mine up today, but it seems the Swedish spring is nonexistent this week:










Let me know how it does when you guys try it out


----------



## Paul.D

Well guys I managed to get into my local store today and pick one of these bad boys up.

So heres a quick review from a unbox and quick look over
How does it feel ?
It feels well built, if I am being picky the handle could do with being a few mm bigger in diameter as it feels a little thim but nothing to worry about.





For information the backing plate is not the standard da bcking plate its the newer 21E plate 


its a shade under 150mm in diameter



the machine also has a means of balancing out some of the vibration by means of a weight which is adjustable by a allen bolt in the side of the machine. the vibration I dont feel is that great and could be used for long periods of time, this was only a spin up without a pad on so will give a better idication once i use it properly. Noise was about the same as my silverline rotary but not as quite as my flex rotary.



Instruction manual giving a breakdown of parts



Tech specs



Good value for money I think so given that it has a 5 year warrenty and comes with a spare set of brushes in the box too.


----------



## sm81

Can you change backing plate to smaller?


----------



## Hufty

Nice one will it take a 5" backing plate ?


----------



## Paul.D

this one will fit

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1399


----------



## Bod42

I know there will be a simple answer for this but how does the CYC backing plate fit when it doesnt have a centre screw but the plate on this does have a screw in the middle if that makes sense.

I asked the same question when CYC brought out their 21mm polisher as someone said standard backing plates will fit.


----------



## Paul.D

I left the centre allen bolt in place when i unbolted it it does remove to leave a hole like the CYC one


----------



## nac34

Bod42 said:


> I know there will be a simple answer for this but how does the CYC backing plate fit when it doesnt have a centre screw but the plate on this does have a screw in the middle if that makes sense.
> 
> I asked the same question when CYC brought out their 21mm polisher as someone said standard backing plates will fit.


The backing plate on this machine is attached using a single Allen key bolt that goes through the plate and into the machine. This is why the backing plate from cyc has a hole in the centre for the bolt to go through


----------



## Bod42

Thanks guys, new there would be a simple answer. 

Now got to figure out how I get one of these shipped to NZ


----------



## Paul.D

Bod 
I just had a quick look and the cheapest i can find is £30 gbp just for shipping !!!!

That would make the total cost £100 or $211 nzd


----------



## simonrad

I have just placed an order with code CLAS95214 which gives 10% off the price. I'm new to detailing, could anyone recommend a kit with pads and product or possibly separate items. Hoping to do light swirl removal/ polishing. Thanks Simon


----------



## Hereisphilly

So tempted by this, before I pull the trigger, are there any disadvantages to a 21mm throw da? Would a 15mm be any better?

I've already got a das 6 pro with a load of spot pads for spot work


----------



## jj9

I think I saw a review on youtube where the user was comparing the rupes 21 to the 15 and they preferred the 15 as the best allrounder. 

I've no experience of either, so I can only think that they favoured the 15 due to the smaller throw which would enable you to get closer to the edge of a panel or whatever, but that could just be down to personal preference.




Cheers.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

So picked up the machine polisher i reserved at the Leeds store on Monday.
Was also cheeky enough to ask for the 10% discount they offer online.
The manager said ok. So i got it for £63 !!! - result..

It is deffo a 21mm throw.

So got it home & not much in the box.
Polisher, Allen Key, Instructions & looks like some spare brushes.

The polisher in the hand feels fairly comfortable.
Power cord is about 2 metres long.

The only other thing that i would have liked supplied would be the D-handle but never mind.
Took a few pics for you all.
Cheers andy..


----------



## Jantsu1

Can't wait for those real life tests.
Keep em coming guys...


----------



## jj9

Paul.D said:


> Well guys I managed to get into my local store today and pick one of these *bad boys* up.
> 
> So heres a quick review from a unbox and quick look over....


Thanks for the original post and for the review, but give over with the "Bad boy" talk....it's silly Americans that talk like that :thumb:

Cheers.


----------



## Bod42

Paul.D said:


> Bod
> I just had a quick look and the cheapest i can find is £30 gbp just for shipping !!!!
> 
> That would make the total cost £100 or $211 nzd


Thanks for that mate, didnt expect you to check shipping for me, most appreciated. 30GBP is actually pretty cheap, who was that through?



simonrad said:


> I have just placed an order with code CLAS95214 which gives 10% off the price. I'm new to detailing, could anyone recommend a kit with pads and product or possibly separate items. Hoping to do light swirl removal/ polishing. Thanks Simon


Ok another Dumb question. How did you or where did you place the order as been checking online everyday and theyve never been in stock?


----------



## Paul.D

Bod

parcel shipping here

http://www.ipostparcels.com/interna...-new-zealand?gclid=CLGLh_WJo8sCFQWfGwoduHgOmw


----------



## Paul.D

Ok another Dumb question. How did you or where did you place the order as been checking online everyday and theyve never been in stock?

might have been a reserve in store order so place online and collect in store but still get the discount of online


----------



## m4rkymark

I had a look at it this morning and it was in stock, out of stock now though.


----------



## Bod42

I will buy one when they are back in stock. Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## IR655

Thanks for the link to the 125mm backing plate. That was going to be my next question if one can attach smaller plates since I noticed it had the 21E attachment.

The original backing plate is 145mm with recommended pad size 160mm to be used.


----------



## Paul.D

IR655 said:


> Thanks for the link to the 125mm backing plate. That was going to be my next question if one can attach smaller plates since I noticed it had the 21E attachment.
> 
> The original backing plate is 145mm with recommended pad size 160mm to be used.


I have ordered one so when I do review everyone can see it with smaller backing plate and I have pads to fit smaller plate too


----------



## fozzy

Just reserved one in Doncaster to see if there any good, always handy to have a spare machine knocking around 
They have 2 more available if anyone's interested


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Paul.D said:


> this one will fit
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1399


just ordered my smaller backing plate. Should be here next week.

All i need now is a good recommendation for the pads & polishes kit if anyone can help ??

we have 2 cars - 65 plate silver mini countryman with black roof & blue bmw.

cheers andy..


----------



## sansa

Let us know how the polisher works. I posted a similar thread about Chinese products and have seen a lot of similar polishers.

http://www.maxshinechina.com/ here they have polishers but also pads, towels, clay bars, etc.

http://www.chinamoyi.com/ this is not only for detailing but for many kinds of tools

this is an example of a copy of the Rupes 21mm, the Clover CT9000


----------



## Hufty

How are people reserving machines to collect in store can't see that option on site.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Hufty said:


> How are people reserving machines to collect in store can't see that option on site.


You have to speak to the customer service .
The number is under the conract us tab on the website..


----------



## fozzy

Hufty said:


> How are people reserving machines to collect in store can't see that option on site.


I did it with online chat and they phoned the store


----------



## Paul.D

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> just ordered my smaller backing plate. Should be here next week.
> 
> All i need now is a good recommendation for the pads & polishes kit if anyone can help ??
> 
> we have 2 cars - 65 plate silver mini countryman with black roof & blue bmw.
> 
> cheers andy..


I guess it depends on the state of the paint work on the cars are they just lightly swirls or in need of more drastic action ?

I would go with scholl concepts or meguires pro range both very good running on hex logic pads


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Paul.D said:


> I guess it depends on the state of the paint work on the cars are they just lightly swirls or in need of more drastic action ?
> 
> I would go with scholl concepts or meguires pro range both very good running on hex logic pads


The bmw has some light scratches and very minor swirls.
The mini countryman has nothing its only 6 months old.

Cheers.


----------



## fozzy

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> The bmw has some light scratches and very minor swirls.
> The mini countryman has nothing its only 6 months old.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm going to be trying out the 'Glare" range of polishes on the White Beemer in a couple of weeks as the paints in overall pretty good condition, just needs a few wash swirls and micro scratches getting rid of. Certainly doesn't need a full correction detail wasting Clearcote. Have a look at the range it might be what your after.

http://www.glare-uk.co.uk/


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

fozzy said:


> I'm going to be trying out the 'Glare" range of polishes on the White Beemer in a couple of weeks as the paints in overall pretty good condition, just needs a few wash swirls and micro scratches getting rid of. Certainly doesn't need a full correction detail wasting Clearcote. Have a look at the range it might be what your after.
> 
> http://www.glare-uk.co.uk/


Cheers fozzy will do thanks


----------



## sansa

So no one interested in Chinese products? Guys the polishers cost 100 dollars instead of 500. Isn't it worth?


----------



## fatdazza

sansa said:


> So no one interested in Chinese products? Guys the polishers cost 100 dollars instead of 500. Isn't it worth?


Looks interesting. I guess however people are also concerned about risk (i.e. comeback if there are any issues), and also things such as import duties an taxes (for the uk)


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

sansa said:


> So no one interested in Chinese products? Guys the polishers cost 100 dollars instead of 500. Isn't it worth?


I would say the lack of interest in these chinese products is due to being able to buy a 21mm throw da polisher from a retailer like clas ohlson for £63 inc vat and taxes.

With this you have a retailer in a UK marketplace with a proven track record, customer service support & retail stores in most major UK towns & cities.

This product also has a 5 year warranty why would you risk buying a chinese import in this instance ?? You wouldn't.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

The 5" backing plate arrived from CYC this morning - super fast delivery only ordered it yesterday afternoon. :thumb:


----------



## IR655

Spot on regarding the warranty. I can walk in to the nearest Clas Ohlson and replace it or get another should a problem arise. Not as practical with a Chinese copy (not saying they are inferior).


----------



## Harry_p

I don't think anyone is against Chinese products as such, we are not daft and know that most of the products we buy from well known brands will actually be made in China. I'm under no illusion that a lot of the 'cheap' products are made by the same production companies using the same materials and machinery in so much that a lot of knockoffs are actually the same item with different branding and packaging.

However, the buyer experience, warranty, and customer service play a large part particularly the more expensive the item is.

I'm happy to buy unbranded or own brand tools but will usually buy from a mainstream highstreet shop. My £20 Argos drill has been excellent, but I also knew if there was a problem that there are hundreds of branches up and down the country where I could pop in and get a replacement for minimal effort.


----------



## fatboy_coach

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> The 5" backing plate arrived from CYC this morning - super fast delivery only ordered it yesterday afternoon. :thumb:


Nice, did you just get the backing plate? I was wondering if the D handle CYC sell for the DAS6 would fit? For 4 quid I might have a punt, once I get my hands on one of these bad boys! :buffer:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

fatboy_coach said:


> Nice, did you just get the backing plate? I was wondering if the D handle CYC sell for the DAS6 would fit? For 4 quid I might have a punt, once I get my hands on one of these bad boys! :buffer:


No i didnt get the d handle as all the vids i hae seen with the das6 pro plus dont have the d handle they just use the palm grip on the front of the polisher.


----------



## lowejackson

Looking at the sound pressure levels for the operator on page 4. 95 dBa is very loud and would certainly use some sort of ear protection if using this machine. The quoted figure is the sound in free space, which means in practice i.e. polishing a car, the sound levels will be higher


----------



## Paul.D

Lowe 
I have run mine side by side with a flex rotary at flat out speed and this polisher flat out too and there wasn't a great deal of difference between them 

On another note backing plate turned up today as well


----------



## Hufty

Bagged one today from the Manchester store they have 3 more on their shelf. Great shop not been in before lots of tools and even a range of detailing products.

I can confirm this machine is indeed made in China

Picked up one of these handheld led lamps £5.99 very bright great for swirl spotting


----------



## lowejackson

Paul.D said:


> Lowe
> I have run mine side by side with a flex rotary at flat out speed and this polisher flat out too and there wasn't a great deal of difference between them......


Good point, I was not really complaining about this specific product and after all they do publish the sound level data. At those levels especially as the head tends to be close to the machine and the sound reflects very well from car panels, I would suggest ear protection should be strongly considered.


----------



## sansa

IR655 said:


> Spot on regarding the warranty. I can walk in to the nearest Clas Ohlson and replace it or get another should a problem arise. Not as practical with a Chinese copy (not saying they are inferior).


Didnt know this shop.... Is there anyone that tried this tool?
http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


----------



## sansa

Paul.D said:


> Lowe
> I have run mine side by side with a flex rotary at flat out speed and this polisher flat out too and there wasn't a great deal of difference between them
> 
> On another note backing plate turned up today as well


What's the brand of your Chinese polisher?


----------



## Hereisphilly

sansa said:


> Didnt know this shop.... Is there anyone that tried this tool?
> http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


This whole thread is dedicated to that machine....

A number of people have picked one up and tried it out


----------



## sansa

Hereisphilly said:


> This whole thread is dedicated to that machine....
> 
> A number of people have picked one up and tried it out


I know but I was just trying to understand the quality of this object. I mean is that a good chinese product or crap like valex and einhell?


----------



## sansa

IR655 said:


> Peeerfect, its in stock here in Sweden so I'll have to run into town and get one tomorrow!


what's the shop in sweden. does it have a online shop?


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

sansa said:


> what's the shop in sweden. does it have a online shop?




Its the same shop - Clas Ohlson


----------



## sansa

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> Its the same shop - Clas Ohlson


Oh it's a franchising!... Never heard about it. That's weird they don't want to ship to Italy...


----------



## Paul.D

sansa said:


> What's the brand of your Chinese polisher?


Its the same polisher in the first posting of the thread

I was doing a side by side comparison of what is considered a pro grade quality product and compareing the two with very little noticable difference between them.


----------



## sansa

Paul.D said:


> Its the same polisher in the first posting of the thread
> 
> I was doing a side by side comparison of what is considered a pro grade quality product and compareing the two with very little noticable difference between them.


Ok. So would you suggest to an other person the cocraft hpv720?

PS its a copy of the rupes 21 mark 1 and not mark 2 right?


----------



## Paul.D

It seems good for the money. I havent fully used it yet hence no review 

As for a copy of the Rupes i coulnt answer the question as I dont know


----------



## sansa

Paul.D said:


> It seems good for the money. I havent fully used it yet hence no review
> 
> As for a copy of the Rupes i coulnt answer the question as I dont know


OK in other words... Can it spin on the contours or it stops? 
This is an example of Mark 2 and Mark 1 main difference


----------



## Paul.D

sansa said:


> OK in other words... Can it spin on the contours or it stops?
> This is an example of Mark 2 and Mark 1 main difference
> 
> I wouldn't know I havent used it fully yet have just had a couple of spin ups to compare noise and see how it works


----------



## sansa

Paul.D said:


> I wouldn't know I havent used it fully yet have just had a couple of spin ups to compare noise and see how it works


Oh OK sorry. Let us know


----------



## Bod42

sansa said:


> So no one interested in Chinese products? Guys the polishers cost 100 dollars instead of 500. Isn't it worth?


I just got a price from Maxshine for a "Sample" and it was 130USD plus shipping for everyones reference so I would stick with the polisher discussed in this thread personally.

Also dont think you can buy direct from Maxshine in the UK as you have to buy from a distributor.


----------



## sansa

Bod42 said:


> I just got a price from Maxshine for a "Sample" and it was 130USD plus shipping for everyones reference so I would stick with the polisher discussed in this thread personally.
> 
> Also dont think you can buy direct from Maxshine in the UK as you have to buy from a distributor.


You can buy on alibaba. They told me the total price is 145 USD (polisher + shipping). It is almost the same price for me because I pay 20 pounds for shipping to Italy from UK... 
The only difference for me is the warranty and assistance. Buying a polisher from China means no assistance unless I want to pay 50 dollars every time the polisher has a problem!

The fact is: are these cocraft good? I don't want to buy a polisher of the same quality of valex machines for 100 pounds!
These clover polishers seem to be really good and the guy is pretty into the detailing world
Take a look at his Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010606956623&ref=br_rs&__nodl

It seems a quality tool huh?


----------



## sansa

OK. I would buy the cocraft polisher but the shop doesn't ship to Italy. If I can't solve this problem I have to buy the clover ct9000 directly from China. I tried to ask stangalang if he could buy the polisher for me and put it in the same package of an order I requested him but he said no.. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

Manchester store had 3 of them on the shelf today. Picked one up for weight test and seemed ok.


----------



## Gerd1986

Just received mine in the post today, first polisher I have ever bough so I don't think I'm going to be able to give much insight but happy to answer any questions or provide photos if anyone wants them.


----------



## Forsh

:wave:
Welcome Gerd!


----------



## Hufty

It looks identical to the autobrite machine on eBay. Which is bit more expensive at £150 ish. Being a city fan you gotta love the shade of blue.


----------



## Paul.D

Lots of people on here saying they have bought one. Anyone actually used theirs yet, Weather has been so poor here I can't get near mine to try it


----------



## Gerd1986

I will be trying it on Sunday, I will do a small write up but as a newby I can't guarantee it will be useful.


----------



## simonrad

As a newbie to machine polishing, could someone advise if this is a good starter machine with a 21mm throw compared to 8/15? Are there any major downsides/ upsides? Thanks


----------



## Jantsu1

You can polish tighter places with 8 and 15mm. If you pick just one machine take one with 15mm throw. 
Atleast it's recomended most times when People ask this.

Come on guys, rl tests needed with compare to Rupes...


----------



## Rotiform




----------



## Paul.D

Have done a quick video review here






Vibration wise not bad at all and easy to use would definatly recommend for a beginner


----------



## MagpieRH

I've been watching this intently on the Clas Ohlson site but they've not had stock online or in my local shop yet. Expected date has now gone back to 25th. Grrr...


----------



## IR655

Thanks for the video Paul! I will be coming out with a video/pics as soon as my pads come!


----------



## AndyC

MagpieRH said:


> I've been watching this intently on the Clas Ohlson site but they've not had stock online or in my local shop yet. Expected date has now gone back to 25th. Grrr...


There were 4 at the Watford store on Thursday. Now down to 3


----------



## paul.cherry

MagpieRH said:


> I've been watching this intently on the Clas Ohlson site but they've not had stock online or in my local shop yet. Expected date has now gone back to 25th. Grrr...


Ha! They told me the 14th...today! Emailed this morning but no reply yet


----------



## MagpieRH

Can't keep up with DW demand :lol:


----------



## MagpieRH

They're in stock online, chaps. Can't imagine it'll last long, discount code on the website for 10% off as well - changes every day


----------



## Yellow Dave

Just checked and out of stock again!


----------



## MagpieRH

Maybe I got the only one they had then :lol:


----------



## Mcpx

Strange, product page says out of stock but if you look at the page showing all the polishers HERE you can hit the buy button and it goes into your trolley for despatch 18/03/16. May be a glitch but if you're desperate to grab one might be worth a try?

I'm waiting for the next offer on the tool chest and cabinet.


----------



## Jantsu1

Im still waiting for those proper reviews...


----------



## MagpieRH

Jantsu1 said:


> Im still waiting for those proper reviews...


5 year guarantee, 90 day no quibble returns. Can't really lose IMO.


----------



## nicks16v

Shame no stock


----------



## jocke456

It's on sale for 50£ here in Sweden so i could not resist to get one.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

jocke456 said:


> It's on sale for 50£ here in Sweden so i could not resist to get one.


superb - what a bargain that is :thumb:


----------



## Jantsu1

Ok, went in Ohlson and bought one. 
Tested with friend who details cars for living.

Compare to Rupes 21
- Shakes a LOT more than rupes.
- good for weekend warrior, but if you do this regulary then money to Rupes.
- Rupes 5.5" backplate didn't fit to machine.
- but the price...58€...it's soooooo cheap
- lowest vibration with rupes yellow was with factory settings (counterweight)

Lets hope that there is some blood circulation left in my hands after whole car.

-Janne-


----------



## paul.cherry

This is back in stock online this morning


----------



## RumblyTripod

Thanks for the heads up, out of stock again now, seems I got the last (or only) one.
Been checking every day. Could have got one from Manchester store but I'm tight and wanted the 10% off.
£62.99 well spent. For less than a quarter the price of a rupes and less than half of all the other clones It has to be a winner.
Will post a review here once it arrives. Never used a rupes so can't compare to that but got a DAS6 pro to test against, which I think is a fairer comparison given the price.
Now, which bag or case to get for it I wonder, Hmm?


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

RumblyTripod said:


> Thanks for the heads up, out of stock again now, seems I got the last (or only) one.
> Been checking every day. Could have got one from Manchester store but I'm tight and wanted the 10% off.
> £62.99 well spent. For less than a quarter the price of a rupes and less than half of all the other clones It has to be a winner.
> Will post a review here once it arrives. Never used a rupes so can't compare to that but got a DAS6 pro to test against, which I think is a fairer comparison given the price.
> Now, which bag or case to get for it I wonder, Hmm?


I collected mine from the Leeds store & asked them for the !0% off as per the online deal & the manager said no probs so mine was also £63. :thumb:


----------



## RumblyTripod

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> I collected mine from the Leeds store & asked them for the !0% off as per the online deal & the manager said no probs so mine was also £63. :thumb:


I think you underestimate my tightness lol,
Thought about doing that but by the time i'd drove there and paid for parking I'm looking at another £10-£15 on top.
Good to see they gave the discount, tried to buy via the adding from main page method above, then selecting collect in store but wouldn't let me check out so had an on line chat about the discount in store but he was having none of it.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Purchased the D-Handle from Clean Your Car (CYC) and fitted it this morning. 
Spot on fitment no issues at all.

Holding & stabilising it with the D-Handle does help with the vibration the polisher gives off. 
Well worth the £3.95 it costs.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/images/uploads/watermarked/das6-spares.jpg


















cheers andy..


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

RumblyTripod said:


> I think you underestimate my tightness lol,
> Thought about doing that but by the time i'd drove there and paid for parking I'm looking at another £10-£15 on top.
> Good to see they gave the discount, tried to buy via the adding from main page method above, then selecting collect in store but wouldn't let me check out so had an on line chat about the discount in store but he was having none of it.


Yes i suppose £15 for parking & petrol etc is a bit steep :doublesho


----------



## MagpieRH

paul.cherry said:


> This is back in stock online this morning


Seems they stick a small number on as they get them - possibly returns as mine has three stickers over the box opening but it's in perfect nick so no issues there 

Mine arrived this morning, along with a parcel from cyc with a backing plate and pads. Unfortunately I didn't read this thread thoroughly enough and ordered the wrong kind of backing plate, so if anyone has a use for a standard fit backing plate, I'm open to (sensible) offers.


----------



## Hufty

Yep it's the centre bolt in middle of backing plate.


----------



## Paul.D

Just a word of caution guys I was using mine after i did the review, I didnt tigten mine up mega tight ( too used to using rotary) and mine worked loose and chewed the end of the thread of the centre bolt. still works ok but make sure the bolt is very tight if you undo it.


----------



## Paul.D

Hufty said:


> Yep it's the centre bolt in middle of backing plate.


I did post the correct pad to purchase if you want to change it :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH

Paul.D said:


> I did post the correct pad to purchase if you want to change it :thumb:


Yeah, spotted that after I opened the packet to find it was the wrong fit. I've now ordered the correct one, as per your post in the middle pages.
Probably could get the other one to fit but there's very little space to get a spanner in to hold the nut in place and I don't fancy the faff. Lesson learned, make sure you read everything (I just saw a couple of posts that said "Got the 5" plate from CYC and assumed it was the normal DA one).


----------



## dailly92

These are back in stock. Just ordered one up.


----------



## Supa Koopa

A bit of advice please. 

I was looking at a CYC Das6 meguiars kit which would be around £144. For around a tenner more I can get this machine and;

2 x Orange hexlogic 5.5" pads
2 x White
2 x Black
1 x 5.5" backing plate
1 x Megs 105
1 x Megs 205

Would this machine be fine for someone starting out and being their only machine? I think a 15mm throw might be better for me but it will be a significant amount more. It'll be used to try and get a couple of scratches out of the rear quarter, remove some very light swirls and for glazes on a more regular basis (hence the black pads).

Cheers.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Supa Koopa said:


> A bit of advice please.
> 
> I was looking at a CYC Das6 meguiars kit which would be around £144. For around a tenner more I can get this machine and;
> 
> 2 x Orange hexlogic 5.5" pads
> 2 x White
> 2 x Black
> 1 x 5.5" backing plate
> 1 x Megs 105
> 1 x Megs 205
> 
> Would this machine be fine for someone starting out and being their only machine? I think a 15mm throw might be better for me but it will be a significant amount more. It'll be used to try and get a couple of scratches out of the rear quarter, remove some very light swirls and for glazes on a more regular basis (hence the black pads).
> 
> Cheers.


This is the route i took when i purchased this polisher a few weeks ago.
exactly the same but i purchased the scholl concepts polishes instead of the megs.

For what you are going to use it for i would say this polisher is fine. Applying waxes & glazes with the odd small correction.

BTW - the cheapest place to get the CG Hexlogic pads is Saverschoice & you can get 10% off your order & free delivery when spending over £50.
Discount code is DW10.

Just buy the 5.5" backing plate from CYC & make sure you get the correct one.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html


----------



## Supa Koopa

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> This is the route i took when i purchased this polisher a few weeks ago.
> exactly the same but i purchased the scholl concepts polishes instead of the megs.
> 
> For what you are going to use it for i would say this polisher is fine. Applying waxes & glazes with the odd small correction.
> 
> BTW - the cheapest place to get the CG Hexlogic pads is Saverschoice & you can get 10% off your order & free delivery when spending over £50.
> Discount code is DW10.
> 
> Just buy the 5.5" backing plate from CYC & make sure you get the correct one.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html


Many thanks for your help and advice. A bit off topic but which Scholl did you buy? As I said I need to remove a couple of surface scratches and light swirls (megs 105 & 205 equivalents really I guess).

On my way to buy the one I reserved at the Leeds store now. See I got it back on topic.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Supa Koopa said:


> Many thanks for your help and advice. A bit off topic but which Scholl did you buy? As I said I need to remove a couple of surface scratches and light swirls (megs 105 & 205 equivalents really I guess).
> 
> On my way to buy the one I reserved at the Leeds store now. See I got it back on topic.


It was these 2 products after reading reviews of them on here, lots of ppl seem to like them as an alternative to the 105 & 205.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201543749376?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201543753563?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I got my polisher from the Leeds store, ask them for the 10% discount you get online when ordering it.
They gave the discount to me when i collected mine only makes it £63 then :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

I useD my machine this morning to finish my bonnet after a respray a few weeks ago. First impressions it feels much lighter than my das 6 much more in control of the machine. I had put a 5 inch plate from cyc on. 

It did the job well but really it was just applying light polish so no real work to do, it felt maybe like it was a little weak in comparison to the slightly bigger gloss-it evo 21 I also used today. For the money you can't beat it I don't think but it doesn't feel like it was built for pro work. 

Scholl combo of s3 gold and s40 is pretty well recognised.


----------



## Supa Koopa

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> It was these 2 products after reading reviews of them on here, lots of ppl seem to like them as an alternative to the 105 & 205.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201543749376?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201543753563?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I got my polisher from the Leeds store, ask them for the 10% discount you get online when ordering it.
> They gave the discount to me when i collected mine only makes it £63 then :thumb:


Many thanks for that. I remebered you doing that so I was cheeky as well and asked for the discount. He wasn't too happy but did say he wouldn't lose a sale over it so I got it for £63. :thumb:

They did have 5, so after me it was 4 if anyone is in Leeds and wants one.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Supa Koopa said:


> Many thanks for that. I remebered you doing that so I was cheeky as well and asked for the discount. He wasn't too happy but did say he wouldn't lose a sale over it so I got it for £63. :thumb:
> 
> They did have 5, so after me it was 4 if anyone is in Leeds and wants one.


Glad you got the discount & all u need now is the pads, polish & backing plate


----------



## Paul.D

Supa Koopa said:


> Many thanks for your help and advice. A bit off topic but which Scholl did you buy? As I said I need to remove a couple of surface scratches and light swirls (megs 105 & 205 equivalents really I guess).
> 
> On my way to buy the one I reserved at the Leeds store now. See I got it back on topic.


The demo video I did i was using schol concepts s20 black on a green hex logic pads brought the boot lid on the merc up like a piece of glass. That had enough cut in it to remove the swirls which were in the paint. If you need a heavy cut s3 gold is the one you want finishes down well too almost a 1 product job but not quite.


----------



## CTR247

Bought one of these online this morning and showing as dispatched.

Website shows as out of stock again so they didn't hang around long. I'm sure they will get some more.


----------



## JonnyG

Ooops .. already been posted


----------



## Hereisphilly

Picked mine up from Doncaster today, very impressed with it! For £70 you can't go wrong

Tried asking for the online discount but the woman wasn't having any of it

Is the red 5" pad from cyc the one to go for then?

There is 1 left on the shelf if anyone is thinking of getting one!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

this is the 5" backing plate you'll need :thumb:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> this is the 5" backing plate you'll need :thumb:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html


Sweet, yeah that's the one I was looking at, can't wait to give this thing a whirl!


----------



## MagpieRH

Just used mine for the first time - total noob with a DA. It's quite noisy, and it does vibrate a fair bit but no more than you'd expect. It does try to run away occasionally but other than that, I was quite impressed :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

MagpieRH said:


> Just used mine for the first time - total noob with a DA. It's quite noisy, and it does vibrate a fair bit but no more than you'd expect. It does try to run away occasionally but other than that, I was quite impressed :thumb:


Give it an hour or so and you will tame it. Show it who is boss, remember my first go thing ragged me all over the bonnet, keep head flat to panel make sure it's spinnin good trick to put a marker line on edge of backing plate that way you can see it spinning. :buffer:


----------



## QPRsteve

This or a das 6 pro for a starter machine?


----------



## Hufty

This is much lighter easier to handle and cheaper bit of a no brainier I think.


----------



## QPRsteve

What would be the ideal starter kit of pads to buy alongside this?


----------



## jr250

Hufty said:


> This is much lighter easier to handle and cheaper bit of a no brainier I think.


But if the Das6 pro takes 4 inch pads does that make it more versitale?


----------



## MagpieRH

QPRsteve said:


> What would be the ideal starter kit of pads to buy alongside this?


I went with Junkman approach - 5" backing plate (the right one, I bought the wrong one as well. D'oh!) and a couple each of hex logic orange and white pads. Used with Meguiar's 105 and 205, again as per the Junkman's recommendation.



Hufty said:


> Give it an hour or so and you will tame it. Show it who is boss, remember my first go thing ragged me all over the bonnet, keep head flat to panel make sure it's spinnin good trick to put a marker line on edge of backing plate that way you can see it spinning. :buffer:


Thanks, by the end I had got it a bit more under control! Only did the bonnet and a bit by the boot that's been scuffed since I bought the car, to try it out and also so I don't annoy all the neighbours on the first attempt (and also because I was already knackered from my bike ride this morning) :lol:
The throw on this is such that you get an orangey blur with the orange pad so easy to see if it's moving or not, but I did see the little marker pen line tip elsewhere.


----------



## QPRsteve

MagpieRH said:


> I went with Junkman approach - 5" backing plate (the right one, I bought the wrong one as well. D'oh!) and a couple each of hex logic orange and white pads. Used with Meguiar's 105 and 205, again as per the Junkman's recommendation.
> 
> Thanks, by the end I had got it a bit more under control! Only did the bonnet and a bit by the boot that's been scuffed since I bought the car, to try it out and also so I don't annoy all the neighbours on the first attempt (and also because I was already knackered from my bike ride this morning) :lol:
> The throw on this is such that you get an orangey blur with the orange pad so easy to see if it's moving or not, but I did see the little marker pen line tip elsewhere.


Buy the time I buy all that though would I not be getting better value from a das 6 pro kit from cyc ?


----------



## MagpieRH

QPRsteve said:


> Buy the time I buy all that though would I not be getting better value from a das 6 pro kit from cyc ?


Pads and backing plate cost me an extra 50 squids. So yes, it's not quite the bargain it may seem if you are starting from scratch, but I don't know how much the kit is and what exactly it comes with. Your money, your choice


----------



## QPRsteve

Kits £140 with various pads and polishes, I'm just open to opinions. Want to get the best bang for my buck


----------



## MagpieRH

QPRsteve said:


> Kits £140 with various pads and polishes, I'm just open to opinions. Want to get the best bang for my buck


Well all in, I have a DA, 5" backing plate, 2 white hex logic, 2 orange hex logic, Meg's 105 and 205 smaller bottles for less than that kit price. Depends which polishes/pads you want I suppose, and I don't honestly know what the difference is between this and the DAS pro in terms of performance or suitability for a newbie.
Others can probably advise on those bits but for overall value, I reckon this setup is definitely a contender.


----------



## broncoupe

have you glared your beemer yet


----------



## fozzy

I would still recommend the 6 pro standard machine when just starting out. The option for spot pads as a do it all machine makes it much easier to use for anyone just starting out imo.


----------



## QPRsteve

fozzy said:


> I would still recommend the 6 pro standard machine when just starting out. The option for spot pads as a do it all machine makes it much easier to use for anyone just starting out imo.


I'm still swayed by the das 6 pro, have a lot of products already just need to work out what pads, am thinking hexlogic green/white/blue.

Am I right in thinking these would work like this,

Green - Megs Ultimate Compound
White - Megs Ulitmate Polish / PB black hole
Blue - Megs Ulitmate Wax


----------



## Paul.D

QPRsteve said:


> I'm still swayed by the das 6 pro, have a lot of products already just need to work out what pads, am thinking hexlogic green/white/blue.
> 
> Am I right in thinking these would work like this,
> 
> Green - Megs Ultimate Compound
> White - Megs Ulitmate Polish / PB black hole
> Blue - Megs Ulitmate Wax


It depends on how soft your paint is if it's hard I.e merc BMW vw then you will need 
Orange for compound 
Green polish
Can use blue or red for wax

I have used black for wax before now


----------



## QPRsteve

Paul.D said:


> It depends on how soft your paint is if it's hard I.e merc BMW vw then you will need
> 
> Orange for compound
> 
> Green polish
> 
> Can use blue or red for wax
> 
> I have used black for wax before now


I've got a panther black Ford Focus 2011


----------



## Paul.D

You might be ok with your first selection it just depends if the paint and the pad will break the polish / compound down and give the finish you are looking for and how badly swirled the paint is to start with. You could start with the green pad and see how you get on and switch to the orange pad if needed. It's a need to see the paint in the flesh and have a play with pad combo's to see what gives the best finish without removing too much clear coat.


----------



## fozzy

Try and get hold of a test panel from the breakers to try out some pad/polish combos before letting loose on your pride and joy, it's by far the best way to learn. The last thing you want is strike through on your first attempt.


----------



## QPRsteve

Paul.D said:


> You might be ok with your first selection it just depends if the paint and the pad will break the polish / compound down and give the finish you are looking for and how badly swirled the paint is to start with. You could start with the green pad and see how you get on and switch to the orange pad if needed. It's a need to see the paint in the flesh and have a play with pad combo's to see what gives the best finish without removing too much clear coat.


So start with the green pad and UC? Then if not as good switch to a orange pad with UC?



fozzy said:


> Try and get hold of a test panel from the breakers to try out some pad/polish combos before letting loose on your pride and joy, it's by far the best way to learn. The last thing you want is strike through on your first attempt.


Yeah this does sound like a very good idea, I think more homework is needed before I buy my machine


----------



## Paul.D

QPRsteve said:


> So start with the green pad and UC? Then if not as good switch to a orange pad with UC?
> 
> Yes that's correct if the cut is not enough with the green pad move to the orange you will find if there is not enough cut the UC will go like a oily consistency and not remove the swirls.


----------



## QPRsteve

Paul.D said:


> QPRsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> So start with the green pad and UC? Then if not as good switch to a orange pad with UC?
> 
> Yes that's correct if the cut is not enough with the green pad move to the orange you will find if there is not enough cut the UC will go like a oily consistency and not remove the swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great thanks, if the UC is good on a green pad shall I continue with white/polish and blue/ wax?
> 
> If I have to use orange for UC would it be green for polish?
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul.D

QPRsteve said:


> Paul.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great thanks, if the UC is good on a green pad shall I continue with white/polish and blue/ wax?
> 
> If I have to use orange for UC would it be green for polish?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is correct
Click to expand...


----------



## Maxicato

Bought mine today. One more left in Cardiff if anyone's interested. They also gave me the 10% discount. Now to buy pads. Is anyone keeping the supplied backing plate and buying 180mm pads? 
I've got a das6 which I'm buying a 3" backing plate to use as a spot machine. Already have the pads as I had last years offering from clas holson which was a knock off of a cyclo polisher.


----------



## Paul.D

Maxicato said:


> Bought mine today. One more left in Cardiff if anyone's interested. They also gave me the 10% discount. Now to buy pads. Is anyone keeping the supplied backing plate and buying 180mm pads?
> I've got a das6 which I'm buying a 3" backing plate to use as a spot machine. Already have the pads as I had last years offering from clas holson which was a knock off of a cyclo polisher.


I think a lot of people have changed the backing plate for the one from clean your car so they can use the hex logic pads which seem to be very popular


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Paul.D said:


> I think a lot of people have changed the backing plate for the one from clean your car so they can use the hex logic pads which seem to be very popular


Just make sure you order the correct one 
this is the 5" backing plate you'll need 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polish...prod_1399.html


----------



## CleanYourCar

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> Just make sure you order the correct one
> this is the 5" backing plate you'll need
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polish...prod_1399.html


The are the latest ones also and even come with a spare allen key :thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...39-dust-devil-39-backing-plate/prod_1656.html


----------



## Paul.D

CleanYourCar said:


> The are the latest ones also and even come with a spare allen key :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...39-dust-devil-39-backing-plate/prod_1656.html


Is there much difference i the build quiality between the new one and the older stlye ? they look completely different


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

CleanYourCar said:


> The are the latest ones also and even come with a spare allen key :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...39-dust-devil-39-backing-plate/prod_1656.html


think i'll be ordering one of these cheers CYC :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Paul.D said:


> Is there much difference i the build quiality between the new one and the older stlye ? they look completely different


I'd be interested to know this too


----------



## CleanYourCar

Hereisphilly said:


> I'd be interested to know this too


Yeah the new ones are pretty fancy, rather than just a solid construction they are hollow in the middle, making the backing that connects to the machine really rigid whilst at the same time allowing decent airflow.

Tim


----------



## Hereisphilly

CleanYourCar said:


> Yeah the new ones are pretty fancy, rather than just a solid construction they are hollow in the middle, making the backing that connects to the machine really rigid whilst at the same time allowing decent airflow.
> 
> Tim


Awesome, so you recon they're worth the premium over the normal red one then?


----------



## Maxicato

Used mine today. Just did the bonnet of my z4. Christ the vibrations are pretty epic! Though I don't have anything to compare it to, yet (waiting for new backing pad for my das6). Not sure I could use it for much longer than I did in a day.


----------



## Hufty

Might be the size I've got the 5" backing plate and no issues with it, it does throw a little till it gets upto speed but that's only couple of seconds.


----------



## Maxicato

Yeah I think the 5" plate might be the answer. I'll order one for the next time I use it.


----------



## rajanm1

Just chatted online and asked them to reserve me one for store collection. Online price is now cheaper which they price matched and also 10% off on top after asking nicely so got it for the bargain price of £53.99!

Would the standard backing plate be OK to use and now I've saved £30 what would be the best pads to buy for Audi paint?


----------



## Hufty

Lake country pads seem to be the best followed by hexlogic pads got mine from serious performance £1 or so cheaper each. 

Heads up for anyone with this machine I was using mine for about 4th or 5 the time since swapping the backing plate to 5" when it suddenly flew off the machine stripping thread on bolt. No harm done fortunately I was doing the roof and clas promptly swapped it for a new one no hassle. But I would advise all to check the tightening of the central bolt before each use, especially if you have removed the backing plate. It might be thT it doesn't like the smaller backing plate, but keep an eye on the bolt.


----------



## rajanm1

Thanks, I'll check mine. Do you have a link to the pads for the backing plate it comes with?
Cheers


----------



## Hufty

rajanm1 said:


> Thanks, I'll check mine. Do you have a link to the pads for the backing plate it comes with?
> Cheers


Any 6" pads will fit on the backing plate supplied just thought Saverschoice are a good shout for the chemical guys hexlogic, I bought a yellow extra hard pad from them. As a minimum you prob need an orange compounding green or white for polishing and black for finishing.

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/machine-polishing-6-150mm-foam-pads-set-of-3.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

Finally got the shinemate back plate through today so I can use 5.5" pads
The back plate is great, really might but very sturdy

All I need now is the weather to pick up to make use

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

Keep checking the securing bolt.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hufty said:


> Keep checking the securing bolt.


Yeah I remember what you said happened you mate

I've got the lock washer in there and I've dialled the bolt up tight so hopefully it should be OK, but I'll keep an eye on it

Did yours have the lock washer installed?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

Think so, I wondered if it was a little unbalanced putting the 5 plate on. Not used the replacement one yet.


----------



## Hereisphilly

There is an adjustment you can make on the counter weight to compensate for different weighted pads

Spin the weight and then the allen bolt head should line up with a hole in the rubber shroud at the front of the da

The lock washer is a serrated metal disk that sits in between the bolt head and backplate which bites into both and should prevent the bolt from working loose

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

:thumb: Cheers bud I will check the new one.

Noticed earlier in this thread someone had same experience.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hufty said:


> :thumb: Cheers bud I will check the new one.
> 
> Noticed earlier in this thread someone had same experience.


Your da should come with a washer and the backplate came with another one :thumb:

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1

rajanm1 said:


> Just chatted online and asked them to reserve me one for store collection. Online price is now cheaper which they price matched and also 10% off on top after asking nicely so got it for the bargain price of £53.99!
> 
> Would the standard backing plate be OK to use and now I've saved £30 what would be the best pads to buy for Audi paint?


Also just bought some of these which were on 3 for 2 with an extra 10% off last night and collected today, seem good quality as well (so less than £9 for 3 pads!):
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...rs/halfords-hook-and-loop-pad-150mm-soft-foam

so far only spent £63  just need to get some meg 105 and 205 and I'll be very happy :buffer:


----------



## Paul.D

Just an idea 

if you dont need to change the pad from a 5" one is it worth putting a little thread lock on the bolt before you tignten it up to enusre it doesnt unscrew ?


----------



## Marcwithac

Just a heads up- is showing back in stock. 
Been waiting so long I'm now torn- wondering if it's worth spending the extra money in a DAS....


----------



## IanG

I ordered one last week for click and collect at the Newcastle store and still waiting.......I know it's free delivery to store but they aren't quick

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

I picked one up today, now £59.99 in store and there's two left on the shelf in the Norwich branch if anyone is sitting on the fence! Can't wait to get correcting paint!


----------



## IanG

IanG said:


> I ordered one last week for click and collect at the Newcastle store and still waiting.......I know it's free delivery to store but they aren't quick
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Finally collected today......still no contact to say it had been delivered to store only found out from Customer Services online chat.

That said for the money its seems very decent and if Quidco pay out on top of the 10% discount it's only cost a smidge more than £50.00


----------



## JohnMcFarlane

Just purchased one, first every polisher! Thanks for the post guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcFarlane

Hufty said:


> Bagged one today from the Manchester store they have 3 more on their shelf. Great shop not been in before lots of tools and even a range of detailing products.
> 
> I can confirm this machine is indeed made in China
> 
> Picked up one of these handheld led lamps £5.99 very bright great for swirl spotting


Have you got a link for the lamp?


----------



## Bod42

GET IN!!! They finally are in stock on line so I ordered one. 59.99 - 10% and then 7.7% from top cash back as well. Absolute bargain. Now to see how much shipping is to New Zealand now.


----------



## cheekymonkey

wheres the 10% off from Bod


----------



## Hufty

There you go bud on offer as well 2.99 but be quick ends 2/5

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Battery-Operated-LED-Worklight/36-1300


----------



## sistersvisions

cheekymonkey said:


> wheres the 10% off from Bod


Top of the page... Use the code CLAS12456 at checkout to redeem ends midnight
http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


----------



## Guest

Wow, £54 delivered! Looking forward to getting this. Should make a good replacement for my original PC7424


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

JohnMcFarlane said:


> Have you got a link for the lamp?


just ordered one of these for local store pickup £2.99 :thumb:


----------



## g-man

I was going to order one yesterday and thought oh I'll do it tomorrow, out of stock now


----------



## ajabarth

I picked one of these up for £24.99 today. 

The box was open and the pads were missing so the guy did it for less than half price! 

Cant go wrong for that price!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

ajabarth said:


> I picked one of these up for £24.99 today.
> 
> The box was open and the pads were missing so the guy did it for less than half price!
> 
> Cant go wrong for that price!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't come with pads so you got a real bargain!


----------



## ajabarth

MagpieRH said:


> It doesn't come with pads so you got a real bargain!


Ow. The fella in the shop said it should come with 2 pads. The box had been opened and he said it will go back so I offered to buy it.

Love a bargain!


----------



## Bod42

Double bargain really as they are a bargain to start with.


----------



## Hufty

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> just ordered one of these for local store pickup £2.99 :thumb:


I,ordered another 3 when noticed the price was down to 2.99 total bargain great little lamp. :thumb:


----------



## kash21

Would these be any good?

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech-LXC-WL18-Work-Light/40-8509


----------



## Dr.Strangelove

Ordered and get mine from store tomorrow, Not had anything like this before, What accessories i.e. pads and polish would you recommend, I've a 1yr old E class in white paintwork pretty good, few swirl marks and something a little deeper on boot. Cheers


----------



## wd40

Dr.Strangelove said:


> Ordered and get mine from store tomorrow, Not had anything like this before, What accessories i.e. pads and polish would you recommend, I've a 1yr old E class in white paintwork pretty good, few swirl marks and something a little deeper on boot. Cheers


Have a read of the machine polishing guide in the detailing guide section as it gives you a real good insight on how to get going.
Have a look at the various traders/private brands etc they give you links to their websites where you will find a wealth of polishes pads and all you need to get started. :thumb:
Bear in mind as you have a Mercedes this is classed as having hard paint to concentrate on looking at products for this 

You`ll be up and running in no time fella


----------



## Hufty

Maybe grab a kit of pads, I bought some not long ago from serious performance, hex logic. Menzerna polish is I believe what Mercedes use on their paint, not tried it on mine.


----------



## skdotcom

In case anyone is interested, the Clas O store in Norwich is closing down,. Everything is 40% off. I picked mine up this week from the store for £42.


----------



## skdotcom

Richard1 said:


> I picked one up today, now £59.99 in store and there's two left on the shelf in the Norwich branch if anyone is sitting on the fence! Can't wait to get correcting paint!


Now only one on the shelf and reduced to £42!


----------



## tosh

Personally, I think this is a detailing bargain, even the included backing pad is OK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D

tosh said:


> Personally, I think this is a detailing bargain, even the included backing pad is OK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get a 5" backing plate for it it makes it even better to use. the one on CYC is ok


----------



## Paul.D

Dr.Strangelove said:


> Ordered and get mine from store tomorrow, Not had anything like this before, What accessories i.e. pads and polish would you recommend, I've a 1yr old E class in white paintwork pretty good, few swirl marks and something a little deeper on boot. Cheers


I was using it on my Merc which is 2012 in the video buffed all the swirls out perfect with some schol concepts s20 black and a green hexlogic pad


----------



## tosh

Paul.D said:


> Get a 5" backing plate for it it makes it even better to use. the one on CYC is ok


Yes, I have that as well!


----------



## Bod42

Well my polisher has landed in NZ so will try at the weekend and let you know what I think


----------



## Paul.D

Bod42 said:


> Well my polisher has landed in NZ so will try at the weekend and let you know what I think


Did you order a 5" backing plate or can you sorce that locally?


----------



## Bod42

Paul.D said:


> Did you order a 5" backing plate or can you sorce that locally?


For now I have a 5" backing plate from my DAS6 but will be ordering one from CYC when I have to put my next order in.

You can source them locally but their a rip off.


----------



## JohnMcFarlane

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> this is the 5" backing plate you'll need :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html


Clean ur car has been sold out for a while now. Do u have a link for another backing plate that would fit please? New to detailing and no really sure what to buy, thanks


----------



## JohnMcFarlane

Paul.D said:


> Did you order a 5" backing plate or can you sorce that locally?


Any luck with a backing plate mate? I'm struggling to get 1


----------



## JohnMcFarlane

tosh said:


> Yes, I have that as well!


Where did u get ur backing plate mate?


----------



## IanG

Sure CYC recommended this earlier in the thread http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...39-dust-devil-39-backing-plate/prod_1656.html
And it's in stock

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

IanG said:


> Sure CYC recommended this earlier in the thread http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...39-dust-devil-39-backing-plate/prod_1656.html
> And it's in stock
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yep, that's the one...

Get some Sonax Ex-04-06 Polish as well while you're there, it's pretty damn good


----------



## Bod42

Thats the one I will be buying.

Tosh have you tried EX-04-06 compared with Profiline Cut & Finish


----------



## tosh

Bod42 said:


> Thats the one I will be buying.
> 
> Tosh have you tried EX-04-06 compared with Profiline Cut & Finish


Haven't compared them, no. The last polish I used on the rotary was some 1z professional stuff; quite oily and long work time.

The Sonax does what it says on the tin; doesn't dust for me, and finishes down very well on a single polishing pad; it's a doddle.

A 30 second set with quite hard pressure and 2 mins on little or no pressure (the weight of the machine and keep the pad spinning) and you're done with that area.

Once I'm done with the Sonax, I'm going to try the new Carpro one next.... Always chasing a better product...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Ex 04-06 is leagues ahead of PF on Da for me
Crazy long work times, very good level of cut when paired with a coarser pad, but still finishes down very well

Doesn't gum up the pad like pf which is a big bonus

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Hereisphilly said:


> Ex 04-06 is leagues ahead of PF on Da for me
> Crazy long work times, very good level of cut when paired with a coarser pad, but still finishes down very well
> 
> Doesn't gum up the pad like pf which is a big bonus
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


I have used Ex 04-06 on a micro fibre pad on my old merc which had hard paint
And it sorted out a lot of fine scratches and lots of swirls then I finished off with PF on a L/C HT finishing pad and it turn out perfect:doublesho

You say that PF gums up the pad, well how much product did you apply to the pad? And did you prime the pad first. I have used PF when it first came out and I have never had a problem of it gumming up the pad and I use a DA. :thumb:
.


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> I have used Ex 04-06 on a micro fibre pad on my old merc which had hard paint
> And it sorted out a lot of fine scratches and lots of swirls then I finished off with PF on a L/C HT finishing pad and it turn out perfect:doublesho
> 
> You say that PF gums up the pad, well how much product did you apply to the pad? And did you prime the pad first. I have used PF when it first came out and I have never had a problem of it gumming up the pad and I use a DA. :thumb:
> .


It didn't like the open celled green hex when I used it

Yes I did a full pad prime, yes I didn't use hardly any product (2-3 pea sized blobs) and it gummed like crazy

Because of the thick oils / lubricants it was very hard to clear out of the pad with a brush too

Ex 04-06 is just that bit thinner and I got much better results
Using a hex white or hex green you get an awesome level of finish from just a one step, and it's not a bad finish on orange hex either

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

BareFacedGeek said:


> Wow, £54 delivered! Looking forward to getting this. Should make a good replacement for my original PC7424


Gave mine to a mate a while ago including the 110v transformer - he killed the transformer but the PC is still going!

Paint correction with a PC never goes out of fashion...


----------



## vindaloo

Can anyone recommend a nice low price carry/ storage bag for the Clas Ohlson DA?


----------



## Bod42

Ive got these for my DAS-6 and Rotary but I will check later if the Clas Ohlson version fits in there as its quite long.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-zipped-up-kit-bag.php?osCsid=3iaoc603ta4501n159s6fvgj73


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bod42 said:


> Ive got these for my DAS-6 and Rotary but I will check later if the Clas Ohlson version fits in there as its quite long.
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-zipped-up-kit-bag.php?osCsid=3iaoc603ta4501n159s6fvgj73


It does fit, I've got mine in a das 6 pro bag in with the das too, so no probs on its own :thumb:

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## vindaloo

Thanks guys.


----------



## Welshquattro1

These are now back in stock online
http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


----------



## Peirre

As they're back in stock, I've just ordered myself a polisher from Clas Ohlson so now I need to order myself a 5" backing plate and I'm undecided between the DAS-21E or the shine mate. I've also decided I need to order myself a sample of hexlogic pads (1 each of orange, green & white) from CYC. Along with some Sonax EX 04-06 polish and some dodo juice born slippy concentrate for claying. Have I missed anything or are there any items on my wish list which I should substitute for work on my grey 2010 VW polo??


----------



## Hereisphilly

Peirre said:


> As they're back in stock, I've just ordered myself a polisher from Clas Ohlson so now I need to order myself a 5" backing plate and I'm undecided between the DAS-21E or the shine mate. I've also decided I need to order myself a sample of hexlogic pads (1 each of orange, green & white) from CYC. Along with some Sonax EX 04-06 polish and some dodo juice born slippy concentrate for claying. Have I missed anything or are there any items on my wish list which I should substitute for work on my grey 2010 VW polo??


I'd grab the shine mate back plate, it's fantastic

If you're using sonax ex 04/06, I wouldn't bother with the white pad as it will finish down great on green (and on orange depending on the hardness of your paint)

What I would do is get 2 pads of each colour, as you can't do a whole car on one pad without it needing to be given a good clean out

You need to use a brush to clean it out after every few passes anyway

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phooeyman

Hereisphilly said:


> I'd grab the shine mate back plate, it's fantastic
> 
> If you're using sonax ex 04/06, I wouldn't bother with the white pad as it will finish down great on green (and on orange depending on the hardness of your paint)
> 
> What I would do is get 2 pads of each colour, as you can't do a whole car on one pad without it needing to be given a good clean out
> 
> You need to use a brush to clean it out after every few passes anyway
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mate would this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...mm-ultra-soft-da-backing-plate/prod_1383.html

Fit this machine please?? what pads do you recommend i only want to take out slight swirls please http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4645777.htm I don't want to spend anymore then £60 on the machine unless their is something AIO you can recommend. I know its been asked a million times before but i have looked time and time again at threads and now want to take the plunge this weekend.


----------



## danwel

Welshquattro1 said:


> These are now back in stock online
> http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


What are they like as a DA. I have the CYC das 6 pro and wondered if it would be a worthwhile upgrade ?


----------



## Jack R

Out of stock again!


----------



## Peirre

JR1982 said:


> Out of stock again!


Mmmmm I've just looked and its shows in stock


----------



## Jack R

Must of just been restocked


----------



## Jack R

Too slow again it showed stock then went to proceed to check out and it said its out of stock until 14/09/2016 :wall:


----------



## Peirre

It must be those pesky fellas on DW snapping them up:lol:


----------



## TomWVXR

Mine will be going up for sale in the sales section soon, Bought it a while ago but never used it as my Pro Plus works just as well


----------



## Forsh

danwel said:


> What are they like as a DA. I have the CYC das 6 pro and wondered if it would be a worthwhile upgrade ?


Massive generalisation/assumption but am I right in saying a Das 6 Pro will do exactly what a 21mm throw machine will do but take longer but the smaller throw machine would suit a 3" pad better for tighter areas?

For weekend warriors if it takes a little longer so what?


----------



## Jack R

TomWVXR said:


> Mine will be going up for sale in the sales section soon, Bought it a while ago but never used it as my Pro Plus works just as well


Just pm'd you :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Forsh said:


> Massive generalisation/assumption but am I right in saying a Das 6 Pro will do exactly what a 21mm throw machine will do but take longer but the smaller throw machine would suit a 3" pad better for tighter areas?
> 
> For weekend warriors if it takes a little longer so what?


That was kind of my thoughts too and just wanted that confirming I guess


----------



## Welshquattro1

Forsh said:


> Massive generalisation/assumption but am I right in saying a Das 6 Pro will do exactly what a 21mm throw machine will do but take longer but the smaller throw machine would suit a 3" pad better for tighter areas?
> 
> For weekend warriors if it takes a little longer so what?


You are right that the 21mm throw machine will be quicker. Also it can't take a 3" backing plate like the Das 6 Pro can so I've kept mine to use the 3" pads. One thing that made my mind up when I got one apart from the price was the 5 year guarantee it comes with.


----------



## Hufty

It's a capable machine for its price I think and more comfortable to use than many budget machines. It doesn't replace a top end £2-300 machine.


----------



## K777mk2

im going to buy one of these cocraft DA polishers, its my first venture with a proper polisher, having only used a £30 amateur one in the past.

I am looking to polish up a red R56 mini which is in pretty good condition overall, but has some swirl marks etc.

Can you guys tell me which pads and polish I should be using for what i would term as a light polish. 

Cheers


----------



## phooeyman

K777mk2 said:


> im going to buy one of these cocraft DA polishers, its my first venture with a proper polisher, having only used a £30 amateur one in the past.
> 
> I am looking to polish up a red R56 mini which is in pretty good condition overall, but has some swirl marks etc.
> 
> Can you guys tell me which pads and polish I should be using for what i would term as a light polish.
> 
> Cheers


Why not go for the Argos one bud..Better value and with the saving you can put it towards your pads
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4645777.htm


----------



## K777mk2

phooeyman said:


> Why not go for the Argos one bud..Better value and with the saving you can put it towards your pads
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4645777.htm


 was consideing that but when looking at the questions asked, they dont do their own pads etc.

do you know which make pads would suit it ?


----------



## phooeyman

K777mk2 said:


> was consideing that but when looking at the questions asked, they dont do their own pads etc.
> 
> do you know which make pads would suit it ?


Hi mate
Well i am now about to get mine its standard size as far as i know...


----------



## phooeyman

The thread of the backing pad that goes into the polisher is it 5/8 or is it a metric m14 thread , The velcro pads are 180mm in diameter. 

The orbit is 8mm in diameter.Pads are readily available from any detailing company. Would recommend 6.5" pads as backing plate is 6"

Basically buy another backing plate they all seem to be M14 threaded and the common size used by research tends to be 5"


----------



## K777mk2

phooeyman said:


> The thread of the backing pad that goes into the polisher is it 5/8 or is it a metric m14 thread , The velcro pads are 180mm in diameter.
> 
> The orbit is 8mm in diameter.Pads are readily available from any detailing company. Would recommend 6.5" pads as backing plate is 6"
> 
> Basically buy another backing plate they all seem to be M14 threaded and the common size used by research tends to be 5"


thanks for your replies mate, much appreciated :thumb:

argos one is out of stock too,  a case of which ever comes into stock first. .......


----------



## phooeyman

K777mk2 said:


> thanks for your replies mate, much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> argos one is out of stock too,  a case of which ever comes into stock first. .......


Lol no problem....Typical


----------



## Peirre

The cocraft machine I ordered arrived this afternoon, the CYC pads I ordered last night are due to arrive tomorrow


----------



## Paul.D

The cocraft one is a standard da sized thread not a M14 but it needs a special backing plate as the standard DA one will not fit.

This one will fit 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html

M14 theads are typcially a rotary thread. The argos DA will use standard backing plates but will not be as powerful as the cocraft one.


----------



## Peirre

I notice that the power cable on the Cocraft is only 2m, is it worthwhile fitting a longer cable? Or is the consensus for leaving it as it is


----------



## Jack R

Peirre said:


> I notice that the power cable on the Cocraft is only 2m, is it worthwhile fitting a longer cable? Or is the consensus for leaving it as it is


I was planning on extending mine, although I said that about my rotary but I still haven't done that yet


----------



## Cookies

It's very easy to do - i did both my rotary and da. Get a good rubber coated 3 core cable, and a few Velcro ties. Saves getting an extension lead out. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## burrows1980

Doh out of stock! Looked at my local brach and the have one, but time i take tunnel fees, fuel and parking it will probably add another £10 -15

Im new to the machine polishing world, are all DA's very loud in use? Ive been looking at the DAS Pro 6 plus, but guessing that will be the same db as well? Not that fussed really, just thinking of the neighbours :lol:

Gaz


----------



## Bod42

Paul.D said:


> The cocraft one is a standard da sized thread not a M14 but it needs a special backing plate as the standard DA one will not fit.
> 
> This one will fit
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...das-21e-pro-plus-backing-plate/prod_1399.html
> 
> M14 theads are typcially a rotary thread. The argos DA will use standard backing plates but will not be as powerful as the cocraft one.


Paul, you said the Cocraft will need a different backing plate, have you tried it? Only asking as there seems to be some confusion if it fits or not.

CYC on this page said the standard plates do fit, just not as balanced.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348510&page=5


----------



## Welshquattro1

This one definitely fits the Cocraft as I fitted it to mine:buffer:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...39-dust-devil-39-backing-plate/prod_1656.html
And as said in earlier posts keep a eye on the bolt and make sure it is done up tight as a few have had it come lose


----------



## Paul.D

Bod 
Both the one I listed and the one Welshquattro has listed will fit as they are the 21E backing plate fitting. I haven't tried a standard backing plate as I didnt have one to try at the time.


----------



## Talidan

Was close to buying a das6 yesterday and I was in town today and there was a couple of smack heads I bought £100 worth of love to shop vouchers for £30, so I have purchased the argos da got some hex pads coming and new backing plate, will do a review once I have everything.

Standard backing plate is too big imo and feels cheap but the machine feels nice and well build

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## burrows1980

Smack heads :lol: there to help the community!


----------



## Hufty

Talidan said:


> Was close to buying a das6 yesterday and I was in town today and there was a couple of smack heads I bought £100 worth of love to shop vouchers for £30, so I have purchased the argos da got some hex pads coming and new backing plate, will do a review once I have everything.
> 
> Standard backing plate is too big imo and feels cheap but the machine feels nice and well build
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I wonder if those vouchers were stolen goods ? I'll my response to your chosen label, it's rude to stereotype.


----------



## Talidan

Oops didn't mean to offend with my stereotype.

Honestly couldn't belive my luck I avoid my town like the plague it's a horrible place but was in early shift this morning so thought I'd nip in to game and pre order horizon 3 then nip in to bookies bang a tenner on horses and won £20 pop outside couple of lads sat outside bookies on floor with cans of cheap cider asked me if I want to buy some vouchers, so really if you think about it the DA cost me a tenner and still got £40 of vouchers left.

If anyone wants any pictures or info on it just let me know as I was in two minds because there's not much info about it on here.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

Most of us are a very fine line away from inappropriate use of drugs or alcohol. I work in a rehab and stories I hear would soften anyone's heart. There are som people who are not nice people in addiction they will steal cheat hustle all they can for their fix. 

Once they hit 5years plus of chaotic use they have had enough they desperately want to stop but don't know how to, choice is not in the equation. You stop drinking cold turkey high chance you will have a seizure and could die. These people always have a back story, treated one case recently guy using heroin 18 years and the trigger ? When he was 12 his best mate tripped in a freak accident banged his head and drowned in 2" puddle, he started smoking canabias drinking as it helped control his emotions generally then moved ont stronger harder drugs and having 2 overdoses before he came to rehab. Only takes a trauma to push anyone over the edge, death of a family member, loosing your job, partner leaves you and you are vulnerable to crossing that line.

Anyway let us know what you think of the Argos da I went for the co-craft one:thumb:


----------



## Adi_328

Hufty said:


> Most of us are a very fine line away from inappropriate use of drugs or alcohol. I work in a rehab and stories I hear would soften anyone's heart. There are som people who are not nice people in addiction they will steal cheat hustle all they can for their fix.
> 
> Once they hit 5years plus of chaotic use they have had enough they desperately want to stop but don't know how to, choice is not in the equation. You stop drinking cold turkey high chance you will have a seizure and could die. These people always have a back story, treated one case recently guy using heroin 18 years and the trigger ? When he was 12 his best mate tripped in a freak accident banged his head and drowned in 2" puddle, he started smoking canabias drinking as it helped control his emotions generally then moved ont stronger harder drugs and having 2 overdoses before he came to rehab. Only takes a trauma to push anyone over the edge, death of a family member, loosing your job, partner leaves you and you are vulnerable to crossing that line.
> 
> Anyway let us know what you think of the Argos da I went for the co-craft one:thumb:


Come on man, give us a break with this pc bs "don't call them this or that cause you're gonna hurt their feelings", I know plenty of junkies and alkies who deliberately choose this way of living and are happily supported in this by the stupid nanny state.

Anyway back to the topic- well done Talidan for making good use of the vouchers


----------



## Hufty

Adi_328 said:


> Come on man, give us a break with this pc bs "don't call them this or that cause you're gonna hurt their feelings", I know plenty of junkies and alkies who deliberately choose this way of living and are happily supported in this by the stupid nanny state.
> 
> Anyway back to the topic- well done Talidan for making good use of the vouchers


You know some nice people Adi lets hope you never slip over the line :wall:


----------



## tiagomiguel

Do they ship to Portugal and it's out of stock again.


----------



## burrows1980

Finally ordered one, although it took over an hour to complete as the website has problems!

Just need to get some compound and pads.

Gaz


----------



## tarbyonline

Damn it! Clas Olson website down. We don't have any over here anyway, but if they delivered to NI I'd be interested in one to speed up polishing the bus. Is it me or does this machine look very familiar.....


----------



## tarbyonline

Back in stock online now - of you can't get the desktop site to work use the mobile site 

£11.99 delivery to NI is quite reasonable as well. Must. Resist. Urge......


----------



## burrows1980

I used this code to get 10% off as well

CLAS19543

Valid till midnight

Gaz


----------



## Paul.D

tarbyonline said:


> Back in stock online now - of you can't get the desktop site to work use the mobile site
> 
> £11.99 delivery to NI is quite reasonable as well. Must. Resist. Urge......


Go on You know you want to ........:buffer:


----------



## burrows1980

Ordered yesterday (Sunday) afternoon it turned up this morning!! Well done clas ohlson!!

Hoping to try it out this week on the van..


----------



## Deje

Peirre said:


> I notice that the power cable on the Cocraft is only 2m, is it worthwhile fitting a longer cable? Or is the consensus for leaving it as it is


The cable length is 3 m


----------



## MBRuss

So what's the overall thoughts on these then? Looks pretty darn cheap, but I wonder how it compares to something like the Vertool DAS-21E V2?

Sounds like these are quite loud and have pretty bit vibrations?


----------



## vindaloo

MBRuss said:


> So what's the overall thoughts on these then? Looks pretty darn cheap, but I wonder how it compares to something like the Vertool DAS-21E V2?
> 
> Sounds like these are quite loud and have pretty bit vibrations?


I'm very pleased with the one I bought back in the Summer, much superior to the das6 pro I have. They are fairly loud but don't consider the vibration to be too excessive for a DA, a bargain really.


----------



## MBRuss

I have a DAS6 Pro also. Does this vibrate more or less than the Pro? Quieter or louder?

Thanks!


----------



## Deje

bought one this summer on sale, as a backup to my Das 21, a pity that this did not exist a few years ago, I had managed me with this one!
5-year warranty!

I have 6 polishers, so maybe not!:lol:


----------



## MBRuss

How does it compare to the DAS21? And do you have the V1 or V2 DAS21?

I'm after a Rupes Bigfoot 21, minus the Rupes price tag. I understand the DAS21 is pretty close, if not better in some areas (more power), but the Class Olson machine is less than half the price again, which makes me wonder if it's a step down.


----------



## Paul.D

I have the Dodo juice das 6 as well as this and it does have more power than that and doesent stop on curves in panels like the das 6 does i find it an ok machine to use if i want to do light polishing or one step cutting having used it with a hex logic orange pad and schol concepts s20 black and it was an easy to use machine. I have a flex 3401 as well but with this being a forced rotation machine its a different ball game altogether


----------



## MBRuss

OK, thanks. Would you say it was louder and vibrates more than the DAS6, or less?


----------



## Paul.D

they are both very similar and both have vibration which subdues once you get them wound up to level 5-6 whihc is where you would use them performing a compunding session but lower down the scale i would say the dodo juice one has slightly less but this is mainly due to the smaller throw. I put a 5" backing plate on my clas olson one which allowed me to use a smaller pad which i have in stock


----------



## Bigpikle

all of the manufacturer info I've read on these long throw machines says to keep it at speed 4 or below or risk destroying pads - and thats all the speed you need with this level of throw. 

The DAS 6 Pro Plus is a 880w motor versus the 720w on these machines, and has a 6m cable rather than 3m, which could be a benefit in actual use, and of course the 2 BPs on the CYC version. Not sure if that comes close in any way to justifying the extra cost though in reality.

I'm hoping I will get my old DA working again with new brushes next week, so could be quite tempted for one of these as an occasional 2nd tool for bigger jobs where I want more cutting power. There doesnt seem to be that much written by owners actually using them though?


----------



## MBRuss

Yeah, that was my thought. Would be nice to get an in depth review on this polisher. Ultimately, I'd like a Rupes Bigfoot 21, but it's for my own use and will only be used occasionally, so I can't justify the huge cost. I also wouldn't mind using the polishes I already have, whereas Rupes seem to like you to use their own.

I was considering the Vertool DAS-21E V2, as it looks a quality machine and CYC seem to think it's as good as the Rupes. I'm not sure if this Cocraft one would be as good though? How cheap is too cheap?

Also, I'm not sure where the DAS6 Pro Plus falls in all this, whether it's better or worse than the Vertool. It has a smaller throw than the others though, at 15mm.


----------



## Bigpikle

the challenge with the Rupes first go at 21mm throw machine was that it would struggle with curves and concave panels, as the edge would bog down on the raised edges. The MKII was improved and supposedly made a big difference in performance in these areas but it makes me worry about going for a cheaper 21mm machine as I doubt it will have the recent Rupes improvements engineered in and will likely suffer the same issues. A 15mm like the DAS6 Pro Plus seems slightly less risky to me in this regard - but I'd like to see reviews from experienced machine polishers really.


----------



## MBRuss

Well that's another reason for going for the Vertool. It also is on a version 2, and seems to have very similar upgrades to the Rupes, with things like rubber blocks on the top of the unit to allow you to put the tool down on its back without damaging it, and also an upgraded handle like the Rupes Mk2.

The benefit that the Vertool has over both the Rupes and Cocraft is that it has a 900W motor, so should be less susceptible to bogging down anyway. That said, even the Cocraft has a more powerful motor than the Rupes. The Rupes has just a 550w motor, IIRC.

The Vertool looks a very nice unit, IMO. And unlike the Cocraft, is actually in stock. It would just be nice to get a review from somebody who has used both, or owns both. If they're identical in use then the Cocraft is the one to go for at less than half the price, but if the Vertool is a smoother, quieter, better built machine, then it's worth the extra, to me anyway.

The Cocraft must be pretty hardy though, what with that 5 year warranty.

However, the Vertool has a longer cable and comes with two backing plates, plus the more powerful motor, so it has some obvious benefits without even having to try the machines.


----------



## Deje

Rupes MK 2 Specifikaton:

Thread Size: M8
CE Approved: Yes
Voltage: 230 v
Power: 500 w
Cable length: 3.2 m
Net weight: 2.3 kg
Warranty: 1 year return to base
Adjustable speed: Yes
Speed range: 2500 - 4700 OPM
Soft touch casing: Yes
CNC Components: Yes


----------



## MBRuss

There you go then, not even 550w! So the Vertool has nearly double the power. Whether that's a good thing or not I don't know. After all, the whole point of a DA is that it stops spinning on edges to prevent damage. Otherwise you might as well have a forced rotation polisher.


----------



## Bigpikle

there was a very interesting article posted on Autopia and written by 2 of the engineers from Rupes that was very clear in defining how INPUT power is not a good measure of performance OUTPUT of the polisher - worth a search if you want to understand a little more about their approach. They likened it to the idea of describing vehicle performance by measuring fuel use. We latch on to the idea that more input must equal better results because bigger = better, but of course that doesnt tell us how the input is actually used and is pretty useless in describing results.

A DA wasnt designed to stop spinning at edges to be safe. Its just a characteristic of the machines when used on panels that arent flat. They are all based on a design that was originally for sanding but has been grabbed and evolved for use on vehicles. Having a DA stop oscillating is not a good thing, but forced rotation of rotary polishers just presents more of a risk for edges.

Its not actually edges that stop it moving - its curves. When the concave curve of the panel means that the edges of the pad start to contact the panel and the bottom of the pad no longer touches the paint. It essentially means you cant keep the face of the pad on the paint and is more an issue with the bigger throw machines as they move in a bigger area and hence cant be kept off the curves as easily as a small pad or small throw machine.

It all just makes machine choice even more complicated! Not too many compound or concave curves on our classic Rolls but quite a few on a modern BMW.


----------



## MBRuss

Sure, you've got to take the efficiency of the motor into account, but when it's 500w vs 900w, the 900 is most likely to be a more powerful machine, unless the motor used is absolutely woeful. CYC market it as being a more powerful machine vs the Rupes as well, and I have no reason to doubt that when the wattage is nearly double.

Also, the V2 aspect of the Vertool tends to suggest that they are following the Rupes design fairly closely and trying to make similar improvements in line with the Rupes. I know Rupes have a factory in Italy, but it wouldn't surprise me to learn that they also have one in China and that the Vertool is produced in the same factory and rips off most of the features. In fact, I prefer the Vertool in some ways - one example being the front grip, which is rubberised, rather than having that fake smooth carbon fibre effect plastic.

CYC claim it's the best 21mm DA regardless of cost. I'm guessing they've used both to make a comparison, but also that they likely have a financial interest in marketing the product, so their claims need to be taken with a pinch of salt.

If only there was a Clas Ohlson near me, so I could try one and return it without having to pay shipping costs if it wasn't any good.

That said, they're out of stock again now anyway.


----------



## Paul.D

Russ where are you located anywhere local to me ? if so you can come have a try with my machine and see what you think.


----------



## MBRuss

Unfortunately not, I'm all the way down in Bristol!

Thanks for the offer though. 😊


----------



## Deje

If you are not 100% satisfied with your purchase, you can return your product(s) within up to 90 days for a full refund or we’ll send you a new product at no additional cost. :driver:


----------



## Bod42

So I finally got the backing plate and therefore got to try out my Clas Ohlson Cocraft polisher and I must say that for the price I was quite impressed. The design and therefore the hold of the machine is much nicer in your hands especially with the dial placement. It's abit noisy but it did actualy get quieter the more I used it. 

The only thing is that people really are right that you cant use this on concave panels as it stops spinning and even it it doesnt go as far as to stop spinning, you dont get the correction. I used it on a BMW 130 which is a very curvy car and basically put the 21 away after the bonnet, roof and arches. For everything else I used the standard DA. 

Overall a good piece of kit and even better when you take into account I paid 50quid after discounts


----------



## DJBAILEY

15mm machines are more practical. The foot print of an oscillating 21mm pad is so large it just doesn't fit most panels


----------



## 11alan111

sorry to awaken an old thread,looking on the olsen site and the polisher says 15mm throw is this correct


----------



## IanG

11alan111 said:


> sorry to awaken an old thread,looking on the olsen site and the polisher says 15mm throw is this correct


It's a different part number to the 21mm and it also says the backing plate is now 125mm

And I'm sure I read somewhere that they were changing it to 15mm this spring?


----------



## 11alan111

is it ok or can i do better for roughly the same money


----------



## IanG

11alan111 said:


> is it ok or can i do better for roughly the same money


I've got the 21mm one and changed the backing plate to 125mm and whilst there may be better machines for more money as a weekend warrior I find it fine and does what I need and pretty sure I got it on offer for less than £60.

If I didn't already have the 21mm I'd be looking at the 15mm that they are selling now


----------



## Locoblade

This might be of use to those like me finding this thread late in the day given the original DA in this thread seems to have been replaced and the price increased.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autojack...tal-Dual-Action-Polisher-car-Kit/362423589787

I've only just ordered one of these AutoJack DAP150s so can't comment on it yet but for£70 it does seem to tick a lot of boxes with a 950w motor, 21mm throw and a nice long 5m power lead. It seems to be identical (bar the colours) to the Hyet/Goplus 950w 21mm throw DA that the chap on the Dallas Paint Correction Youtube channel seems to rate very highly (



) so will hopefully do the job.


----------

